# Programs run too fast, help plz



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

i bought this computer 6 months ago

Gateway
GT5056
AMD 64 X2 dual
core processor 3800+
2.00 GHz 1.00GB RAM

it came with a Geforce 6100 graphic card.

everytime i run my computer for a long time, and i wanted to play some games, the game starts to go faster and faster and faster. i have to reboot my computer inorder to get it to normal speed.
Last summer i bought a Geforce 7600GT, and of course some new games like nfsmw. i run nfsmw for about 30 mins with the highest quality graphics, the computer starts to run fast again.
This problem happens only on surtain games.

Games that run on normal speed
cs:s 
elder scroll oblivion 

games that run with super high speed after i play it for a long time
All the fighting games (2D,3D) 
cs1.5 
warcraft 3 ( the game is at normal speed but it gets VERY laggy. )
GTA:san andreas 
NFS:MW
and ALL the games that does not run with full screen

i think this has something to with my graphic cards.
please help


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

try to update the games to with their latest patches. Some game react oddly with dual core processors. Also update your video drivers and directX. Links in my signature


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If that still doesn't work you may need to force the game to only use one core, go into the Task Manager (CTRL+ALT+ESC) -> Processes tab -> highlight game in question, right-click and select "Set Affinity...". You will see two listings, CPU 0 and 1 which will both be checked. Uncheck one of them (either one, preferably CPU 0 so it runs on the second core as the majority of system load goes on the first core). See if that helps.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats a very very good suggestion Cellus, thanks!

Also something else I just thought of would be to update your processors driver if it has one.


----------



## Chrisafp07 (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm sorry I just had to add this. 
This is the first thread I've ever seen with someone complaining about their computer running too fast. I know it is not running fast in a good way but when you look at the thread title it catches you for a moment!

Sorry about the wasted space!
Chris


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

this usually occures with older dos games. did you ever solve the problem ?


----------



## soulsodmizr (Oct 20, 2006)

hi i have the same problem with halo and low and behold i have the very same computer... ummm in my command prompt my ping times are also sometimes in the 122 million ms range. i replaced my ethernet cable modem and network card. i am a computer noob and have no idea what it is, but i kow im very upset about it cuz i love my halo and dont like restarting all the time. i also bought my computer about 6 months ago.. strange coincidence? who knows but i would appreciate any help in this. i put in a 7900 gt last night tho lol looks good when it works... i have to leave for the weekend but ill be looking for a response on sunday thanks guys


----------



## soulsodmizr (Oct 20, 2006)

ok double post somebody help plz


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you tried the suggestions made above? Run through the steps in this thread, and post back with results.

In addition to the steps in that thread, download the CPU driver gamerman mentioned (available from the AMD website), and try setting the affinity as Cellus suggested.

Let us know how you go. If you're still having problems, post your full system specs (see "Posting System Specs" in my signature).


----------



## soulsodmizr (Oct 20, 2006)

i have tried all of the above i ot the drivers from amd and SO far it seems ok but i havent had enought time to really sit down and play for a few hours and see..appreciate the help and if it starts acting funny i will be back thx


----------



## LemonWarlord (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm.... never heard of this bug. It's weird, and doesn't sound like a normal bug. How does it go faster?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I have heard of the bug, and usually the CPU drivers solve the problem. Let us know how you go with them.


----------



## soulsodmizr (Oct 20, 2006)

well played a bit today again SO far seems good... appreciate it if it messed up ill be back but otherwise i love u guys good lookin' out


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

I know one old game that is unplayable unless you have an old computer, or Dos emulator such as DOSbox, X-Com UFO Defense. That game really brings back the old memories.


----------



## LostJudi (Mar 26, 2011)

Greetings All,
I too have had the issue of various PC games running at hyper-speed. This was especially annoying since I paid real money for the downloadable games, such as "Rise of Atlantis", "Fishdom", "Minecraft" and even SimCity4 on disk.

After much Googeling and reading pages of suggestions, I can across this forum and the advice offered by Cellus...



Cellus said:


> If that still doesn't work you may need to force the game to only use one core, go into the Task Manager (CTRL+ALT+ESC) -> Processes tab -> highlight game in question, right-click and select "Set Affinity...". You will see two listings, CPU 0 and 1 which will both be checked. Uncheck one of them (either one, preferably CPU 0 so it runs on the second core as the majority of system load goes on the first core). See if that helps.


I did as instructed and IT WORKS!

This makes me very happy. Thanks so much!


----------



## baozilla (Oct 1, 2006)

rofl wow time flies!
Yea it worked for me as well, it also worked after i install AMD Dual-Core Optimizer! You might want to give that a try~


----------



## LostJudi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, I will look into a Dual Core Optimizer.

And remember; "Fruit Flies Like the Banana, Time Flies Like the Wind" :grin:


----------



## namskram (Feb 9, 2012)

If you recently replaced your memory card that can affect it try removing one that has different brand and then check it coz I encountered this issue twice already and I fixed it by replacing the memory card with the same brand


----------

